# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  كيفية الإستنجاء

## أبو مسهر

هل هناك من قال بوجوب نطق الشهادتين أثناء الإستنجاء ؟
إن هذا قول أذكره من صغرى
و لم أعرف له مصدر
و إن لم يجب النطق بهما
فما خصوصيه الإستنجاء بهذا اللفظ
أعنى "الإستنجاء"
لغة و شرعا

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

الاستنجاء (1)
التعريف اللغوي:
من معاني الاستنجاء: الخلاص من الشيء، يقال: استنجى حاجته منه، أي خلصها.(1)
التعريف الشرعي:
وقد اختلفت عبارات الفقهاء في تعريف الاستنجاء اصطلاحا، وكلها تلتقي على أن الاستنجاء إزالة ما يخرج من السبيلين، سواء بالغسل أو المسح بالحجارة ونحوها عن موضع الخروج وما قرب منه.
وليس غسل النجاسة عن البدن أو عن الثوب استنجاء.
حكم الاستنجاء:
للفقهاء رأيان:
الرأي الأول: أنه واجب إذا وجد سببه، وهو الخارج، وهو قول المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة. واستدلوا بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا ذهب أحدكم إلى الغائط فليذهب معه بثلاث أحجار، يستطيب بهن، فإنها تجزي عنه" [أخرجه أبو داود] وقوله: "لا يستنجي أحدكم بدون ثلاثة أحجار" [رواه مسلم].
الرأي الثاني: أنه مسنون وليس بواجب. وهو قول الحنفية، ورواية عن مالك.
واحتج الحنفية بما في سنن أبي داود من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "من استجمر فليوتر، من فعل فقد أحسن، ومن لا فلا حرج" واحتجوا أيضاً بأنه نجاسة قليلة، والنجاسة القليلة عفو.
ثم هو عند الحنفية سنة مؤكدة لمواظبته صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وقت وجوب الاستنجاء عند القائلين بوجوبه:
إن جوب الاستنجاء إنما هو لصحة الصلاة.
علاقة الاستنجاء بالوضوء، والترتيب بينهما: ذهب الحنفية والشافعية والمعتمد عند الحنابلة إلى أن الاستنجاء من سنن الوضوء قبله، ذهب الحنفية والشافعية والحنابلة إلى أنه لو أخره عنه جاز وفاتته السنية، لأنه إزالة نجاسة، فلم تشترط لصحة الطهارة، ما لو كانت على غير الفرج.
وصرح المالكية بأنه لا يعد من سنن الوضوء، وإن استحبوا تقديمه عليه.
أما الرواية الأخرى عند الحنابلة: فالاستنجاء قبل الوضوء -إذا وجد سببه- شرط في صحة الصلاة. فلو توضأ قبل الاستنجاء لم يصح.
حكم استنجاء من به حدث دائم وهو المعذور:
من كان به حدث دائم، كمن به سلس البول ونحوه، يخفف في شأنه حكم الاستنجاء، كما يخفف حكم الوضوء.
ذهب الحنفية والشافعية والحنابلة إلى أنه يستنجي ويتحفظ، ثم يتوضأ لكل صلاة بعد دخول الوقت. فإذا فعل ذلك وخرج منه شيء لم يلزمه إعادة الاستنجاء والوضوء بسبب السلس ونحوه، ما لم يخرج الوقت على مذهب الحنفية والشافعية، وهو أحد قولي الحنابلة. أو إلى أن يدخل وقت الصلاة الأخرى على المعتمد من قولي الحنابلة.
وذهب المالكية إلى أنه لا يلزم من به السلس التوضؤ منه لكل صلاة، بل يستحب ذلك ما لم يشق، فعندهم أن ما يخرج من الحدث إذا كان مستنكحاً -أي كثيراً يلازم الزمن أوجله، بأن يأتي كل يوم مرة فأكثر- فإنه يعفى عنه، ولا يلزمه غسل ما أصاب منه ولا يسن، وإن نقض الوضوء وأبطل الصلاة في بعض الأحوال، سواء أكان غائطاً، أم بولاً، أم مذياً، أم غير ذلك.
ما يستنجى منه:
أجمع الفقهاء على أن الخارج من السبيلين المعتاد النجس الملوث يستنجى منه حسبما تقدم. أما ما عداه ففيه خلاف، وتفصيل بيانه فيما يلي:
الاستنجاء من الخارج غير المعتاد:
الخارج غير المعتاد كالحصى والدود والشعر، لا يستنجى منه إذا خرج جافاً، طاهراً كان أو نجساً. ذهب الحنفية والمالكية وقول عند الشافعية وقول عند الحنابلة إلى أنه:
إذا كان به بلة ولوّث المحل فيستنجى منها، فإن لم يلوث المحل فلا يستنجى منه.
وفي قول آخر عند كل من الشافعية والحنابلة يستنجى من كل ما خرج من السبيلين غير الريح.
الاستنجاء من الدم والقيح وشبههما من غير المعتاد:
إن خرج الدم أو القيح من أحد السبيلين ففيه قولان للفقهاء:
القول الأول: أنه لا بد من غسله كسائر النجاسات، ولا يكفي فيه الاستجمار. وهذا قول عند كل من المالكية والشافعية، لأن الأصل في النجاسة الغسل، وترك ذلك في البول والغائط للضرورة، ولا ضرورة هنا، لندرة هذا النوع من الخارج.
والقول الثاني: أنه يجزىء فيه الاستجمار، وهو رأي الحنفية والحنابلة، وقول لكل من المالكية والشافعية، وهذا إن لم يختلط ببول أو غائط.
الاستنجاء مما خرج من مخرج بديل عن السبيلين:
ذهب المالكية إلى أنه إذا انفتح مخرج للحدث، وصار معتاداً، استجمر منه عند المالكية، ولا يلحق بالجسد، لأنه أصبح معتادا بالنسبة إلى ذلك الشخص المعين.
وذهب الحنابلة إلى أنه: إذا انسد المخرج المعتاد وانفتح آخر، لم يجزئه الاستجمار فيه، ولا بد من غسله، لأنه غير السبيل المعتاد. وفي قول لهم: يجزىء.
ولم يعثر على قول الحنفية والشافعية في هذه المسألة.
الاستنجاء من المذي:
المذي نجس عند الحنفية، فهو مما يستنجى منه كغيره، بالماء أو بالأحجار. ويجزىء الاستجمار أو الاستنجاء بالماء منه. وكذلك عند المالكية في قول هو خلاف المشهور عندهم، وهو الأظهر عند الشافعية، ورواية عند الحنابلة.
أما في المشهور عند المالكية، وهي الرواية الأخرى عند الحنابلة، فيتعين فيه الماء ولا يجزىء الحجر، لقول عليٍّ رضي الله عنه: " كنت رجلاً مذّاءً فاستحييت أن أسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لمكان ابنته، فأمرت المقداد بن الأسود فسأله، فقال: يغسل ذكره وأنثييه ويتوضأ. وفي لفظ "يغسل ذكره ويتوضأ" [متفق عليه].
وإنما يتعين فيه الغسل عند المالكية إذا خرج بلذة معتادة، أما إن خرج بلا لذة أصلا فإنه يكفي فيه الحجر، ما لم يكن يأتي كل يوم على وجه السلس، فلا يطلب في إزالته ماء ولا حجر، بل يعفى عنه.
الاستنجاء من الودي:
الودي خارج نجس، ويجزىء فيه الاستنجاء بالماء أو بالأحجار عند فقهاء المذاهب الأربعة.
الاستنجاء من الريح:
لا استنجاء من الريح. صرح بذلك فقهاء المذاهب الأربعة.
الاستنجاء بالماء:
يستحب باتفاق المذاهب الأربعة الاستنجاء بالماء.
الاستنجاء بغير الماء من المائعات: ذهب المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة إلى أنه لا يجزىء الاستنجاء بغير الماء من المائعات.
وذهب أبو حنيفة وأبو يوسف إلى أنه يمكن أن يتم الاستنجاء -كما في إزالة النجاسة- بكل مائع طاهر مزيل، كالخل وماء الورد، دون ما لا يزيل كالزيت، لأن المقصود قد تحقق، وهو إزالة النجاسة.
أفضلية الغسل بالماء على الاستجمار:
إن غسل المحل بالماء أفضل من الاستجمار، لأنه أبلغ في الإنقاء، ولإزالته عين النجاسة وأثرها. وفي رواية عن أحمد: الأحجار أفضل. وإذا جمع بينها بأن استجمر ثم غسل كان أفضل من الكل بالاتفاق.
ما يستجمر به:
الاستجمار يكون بكل جامد إلا ما منع منه، وهذا قول جمهور العلماء، ومنهم الإمام أحمد في الرواية المعتمدة عنه، وهو الصحيح من مذهب الحنابلة.
وفي رواية عن أحمد: لا يجزىء في الاستجمار شيء من الجوامد من خشب وخرق إلا الأحجار، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالأحجار، وأمره يقتضي الوجوب، ولأنه موضع رخصة ورد فيها الشرع بآلة مخصوصة، فوجب الاقتصار عليها، كالتراب في التيمم.
الاستجمار هل هو مطهر للمحل؟
اختلف الفقهاء في هذا على قولين:
القول الأول: أن المحل يصير طاهراً بالاستجمار، وهو قول عند كل من الحنفية والمالكية والحنابلة.
والقول الثاني: هو القول الآخر لكل من الحنفية والمالكية، وقول المتأخرين من الحنابلة: أن المحل يكون نجساً معفوا عنه للمشقة.
وجمهور الفقهاء على أن الرطوبة إذا أصابت المحل بعد الاستجمار يعفى عنها.
المواضع التي لا يجزىء فيها الاستجمار:
أ-النجاسة الواردة على المخرج من خارجه:
ذهب الحنفية في المشهور إلى أنه إن كان النجس طارئاً على المحل من خارج أجزأ فيه الاستجمار. وقال الشافعية والحنابلة بأن الحجر لا يجزىء فيه، بل لا بد من غسله بالماء. وهو قول آخر للحنفية. ومثله عند الشافعية، ما لو طرأ على المحل المتنجس بالخارج طاهر رطب، أو يختلط بالخارج كالتراب. ومثله ما لو استجمر بحجر مبتل، لأن بلل الحجر يتنجس بنجاسة المحل ثم ينجسه.
وكذا لو انتقلت النجاسة عن المحل الذي أصابته عند الخروج، فلا بد عندهم من غسل المحل في كل تلك الصور.
ب- ما انتشر من النجاسة وجاوز المخرج:
اتفقت المذاهب الأربعة على أن الخارج إن جاوز المخرج وانتشر كثيراً لا يجزىء فيه الاستجمار، بل لا بد من غسله. ووجه ذلك أن الاستجمار رخصة لعموم البلوى، فتختص بما تعم به البلوى، ويبقى الزائد على الأصل في إزالة النجاسة بالغسل.
لكنهم اختلفوا في تحديد الكثير، فذهب المالكية والحنابلة والشافعية إلى أن الكثير من الغائط هو ما جاوز المخرج، وانتهى إلى الألية، والكثير من البول ما عم الحشفة.
وانفرد المالكية في حال الكثرة بأنه يجب غسل الكل لا الزائد وحده.
وذهب الحنفية إلى أن الكثير هو ما زاد عن قدر الدرهم، ومع اقتصار الوجوب على الزائد عند أبي حنيفة وأبي يوسف، خلافاً لمحمد، حيث وافق المالكية في وجوب غسل الكل.
جـ-استجمار المرأة:
يجزىء المرأة الاستجمار من الغائط بالاتفاق، وهذا واضح.
أما من البول فعند المالكية لا يجزىء الاستجمار في بول المرأة، بكراً كانت أو ثيبا. قالوا: لأنه يجاوز المخرج غالباً.
وعند الشافعية: يكفي في بول المرأة -إن كانت بكراً- ما يزيل عين النجاسة خرقاً أو غيرها، أما الثيب فإن تحققت نزول البول إلى ظاهر المهبل، كما هو الغالب، لم يكف الاستجمار، وإلا كفى. ويستحب الغسل حينئذ.
أما عند الحنابلة ففي الثيب قولان الأول: أنه يكفيها الاستجمار. والثاني: أنه يجب غسله. وعلى كلا القولين لا يجب على المرأة غسل الداخل من نجاسة وجنابة وحيض، بل تغسل ما ظهر، ويستحب لغير الصائمة غسله.
ومقتضى قواعد مذهب الحنفية أنه إذا لم يجاوز الخارج المخرج كان الاستنجاء سنة. وإن جاوز المخرج لا يجوز الاستجمار، بل لا بد من المائع أو الماء لإزالة النجاسة.
ولم يتعرضوا لكيفية استجمار المرأة.
ما لا يستجمر به:
اشترط الحنفية والمالكية فيما يستجمر به خمسة شروط:
(1) أن يكون يابساً، وعبر غيرهم بدل اليابس بالجامد.
(2) طاهراً
(3) منقيا.
(4) غير مؤذ.
(5) ولا محترم.
وعلى هذا فما لا يستنجى به عندهم خمسة أنواع:
(1) ما ليس يابسا.
(2) الأنجاس.
(3) غير المنقى، كالأملس من القصب ونحوه.
(4) المؤذي، ومنه المحدد كالسكين ونحوه.
(5) المحترم وهو عندهم ثلاثة أصناف:
أ- المحترم لكونه مطعوما.
ب- المحترم لحق الغير.
جـ-المحترم لشرفه.
وهذه الأمور تذكر في كتب المالكية أيضاً، إلا أنهم لا يذكرون في الشروط عدم الإيذاء، وإن كان يفهم المنع منه بمقتضى القواعد العامة للشريعة.
هل يجزىء الاستنجاء بما حرم الاستنجاء به:
إذا ارتكب النهي واستنجى بالمحرم وأنقى، فعند الحنفية والمالكية، كما في الفروع: يصح الاستنجاء مع التحريم.
أما عند الشافعية فلا يجزىء الاستنجاء بما حرم لكرامته من طعام أو كتب علم، وكذلك النجس.
أما عند الحنابلة فلا يجزىء الاستجمار بم حرم مطلقاً، لأن الاستجمار رخصة فلا تباح بمحرم.
وفرقوا بينه وبين الاستجمار باليمين -فإنه يجزىء الاستجمار بها مع ورود النهي- بأن النهي في العظم ونحوه لمعنى في شرط الفعل، فمنع صحته كالوضوء بالماء النجس. أما باليمين فالنهي لمعنى في آلة الشرط، فلم يمنع، كالوضوء من إناء محرم. وسووا في ذلك بين ما ورد النهي عن الاستجمار به كالعظم، وبين ما كان استعماله بصفة عامة محرما كالمغصوب.
قالوا: ولو استجمر بعد المحرم بمباح لم يجزئه ووجب الماء، وكذا لو استنجى بمائع غير الماء. وإن استجمر بغير منق كالقصب أجزأ الاستجمار بعده بمنق. وفي المغني: يحتمل أن يجزئه الاستجمار بالطاهر بعد الاستجمار بالنجس، لأن هذه النجاسة تابعة لنجاسة المحل فزالت بزوالها.
كيفية الاستنجاء وآدابه:
أولاً: الاستنجاء بالشمال:
ورد في الحديث عن أصحاب الكتب الستة عن أبي قتادة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا بال أحدكم فلا يمس ذكره بيمينه، وإذا أتى الخلاء فلا يتمسح بيمينه".
فقد نهى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الاستنجاء باليمين، وحمل الفقهاء هذا النهي على الكراهة، وهي كراهة تحريم عند الحنفية.
وكل هذا في غير حالة الضرورة أو الحاجة، للقاعدة المعروفة: الضرورات تبيح المحظورات.
فلو أنّ يسراه مقطوعة أو شلاء، أو بها جراحة جاز الاستنجاء باليمين من غير كراهة، إلا أنه يجوز الاستعانة باليمين في صب الماء، وليس هذا استنجاء باليمين، بل المقصود منه مجرد إعانة اليسار، وهي المقصودة بالاستعمال.
ثانياً: الاستتار عند الاستنجاء:
الاستنجاء يقتضي كشف العورة، وكشفها أمام الناس محرم في الاستنجاء وغيره، فلا يرتكب لإقامة سنة الاستنجاء، ويحتال لإزالة النجاسة من غير كشف للعورة عند من يراه.
فإن لم يكن بحضرة الناس، فعند الحنفية: من الآداب أن يستر عورته حين يفرغ من الاستنجاء والتجفيف، لأن الكشف كان لضرورة وقد زالت.
وعند الحنابلة في التكشف لغير حاجة روايتان: الكراهة، والحرمة.
وعليه فينبغي أن يكون ستر العورة بعد الفراغ من الاستنجاء مستحبا على الأقل.
ثالثا: الانتقال عن موضع التخلي:
إذا قضى حاجته فلا يستنجي حيث قضى حاجته. كذا عند الشافعيه والحنابلة -قال الشافعية: إذا كان استنجاؤه بالماء- بل ينتقل عنه، لئلا يعود الرشاش إليه فينجسه. واستثنوا الأخلية المعدة لذلك، فلا ينتقل فيها. وإذا كان استنجاؤه بالحجر فقط فلا ينتقل من مكانه، لئلا ينتقل الغائط من مكانه فيمتنع عليه الاستجمار.
أما عند الحنابلة، فينبغي أن يتحول من مكانه الذي قضى فيه حاجته للاستجمار بالحجارة أيضاً، كما يتحول للاستنجاء بالماء، وهذا إن خشي التلوث.
رابعاً: عدم استقبال القبلة حال الاستنجاء:
من آداب الاستنجاء عند الحنفية: أن يجلس له إلى يمين القبلة، أو يسارها كيلا يستقبل القبلة أو يستدبرها حال كشف العورة. فاستقبال القبلة أو استدبارها حالة الاستنجاء ترك أدب، وهو مكروه كراهة تنزيه، كما في مد الرجل إليها.
وعند الشافعية: يجوز الاستنجاء مع الاستنجاء مع الاتجاه إلى القبلة من غير كراهة، لأن النهي ورد في استقبالها واستدبارها ببول أو غائط، وهذا لم يفعله.
خامساً: الانتضاح وقطع الوسوسة:
ذكر الحنفية والشافعية والحنابلة: أنه إذا فرغ من الاستنجاء بالماء استحب له أن ينضح فرجه أو سراويله بشيء من الماء، قطعاً للوسواس، حتى إذا شك حمل البلل على ذلك النضح، ما لم يتيقن خلافه.
وهذا ذكره الحنفية أنه يفعل ذلك إن كان الشيطان يريبه كثيراً.
ومن ظن خروج شيء بعد الاستنجاء فقد قال أحمد بن حنبل: لا تلتفت حتى تتيقن، وَالْهُ عنه فإنه من الشيطان، فإنه يذهب إن شاء الله.
الاستنزاه
التعريف:
1- الاستنزاه: استفعال من التنزه وأصلة التباعد. والاسم النزهة، ففلان يتنزه من الأقذار وينزه نفسه عنها: أي يباعد نفسه عنها.
وفي حديث المعذب في قبره "كان لا يستنزه من البول" أي لا يستبرىء ولا يتطهر، ولا يبتعد منه.
والفقهاء يعبرون بالاستنزاه والتنزه عند الكلام عن الاحتراز عن البول أو الغائط.
كيفية الاستنجاء (لإبن باز):(2)
الاستنجاء إنما يجب إذا وجد بول أو غائط أو جاء في الصلاة فإن المسلم يغسل ذكره إذا بال ، إذا بال يغسل ذكره من البول ويستنجي من الغائط، وهذا يكفيه في أي وقتٍ كان، فإذا جاء وقت الصلاة يتوضأ وضوء الصلاة، يبدأ بالمضمضة والاستنشاق ويكفيه ، ولا حاجة إلى الاستنجاء ، إذا كان قد غسل ذكره من البول أو غسل دبره من الغائط أو استجمر بالحجارة أو الِّلبن ثلاث مرات أو أكثر حتى أنقى المحل كفى ، فلا يلزمه أن يعيد ذلك إذا جاء وقت الظهر وهو قد استنجى الضحى بالماء، وغسل ذكره وغسل دبره أو استجمر بالحجارة في الضحى وأنقى المحل ثلاث مرات فأكثر لا يعيده .... إذا كان ما حصل غائط ولا بول إلا الأول الذي طهر منه لا يعيده بل يتمسح، يسميه بعض العامة التمسح وهو الوضوء الشرعي، يعني يبدأ بغسل كفيه ثلاثاً ثم يتمضمض ثم يستنشق ويغسل وجهه .. الخ.. ولا يعيد الاستنجاء، ولا .......... ، إذا غسل الضحى مثلاً لا يعيده ، هكذا لو أتى الغائط العصر أو بال وغسل ذكره من البول واستنجى من الغائط وغسل دبره حتى أنقى المحل ثم جاء وقت المغرب ولم يأتيه بول ولا غائط بعد ذلك فإنه يتوضأ الوضوء الشرعي ، يتمسح ، يعني يبدأ بالمضمضة والاستنشاق ولا يعيد الاستنجاء ، وهكذا لو نام أو خرج منه ريح أو أكل لحم الإبل لا يستنجي بس يتمسح ، يبدأ بالمضمضة والاستنشاق لأن النوم وأكل لحم الإبل ومس الذكر ما فيه استنجاء ، الاستنجاء عن البول والغائط خاصة ، أما هذه الأشياء التي تنقض الوضوء مثل الريح والفساء والضراط مثل مس الفرج ، مثل أكل لحم الإبل ، هذا لا يوجب الاستنجاء ، ولكن يتوضأ وضوءاً شرعياً، يبدأ بالمضمضة والاستنشاق، ولا يغسل دبره ولا ذكره إلا من بولٍ أو غائط.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
(1) الموسوعة الإسلامية المعاصرة
(2) موقع الشيخ ابن باز 
__________________

----------


## أبو مسهر

هذا الكلام يجر عدة أسئلة
أولا : كيف يذهب الحنفية إلى أن الإستنجاء سنه مؤكدة ؟
هذا يعنى أن من لا يطهر مخرجه من الغائط لا يأثم ؟؟؟
ثانيا : هل يمكن الإستنجاء بغير الماء ؟ بشيء يابس مثلا ؟
و إلا يكون فى الكلام خلط بين الإستنجاء و الإستجمار
فالرجا عدم التعرض للإستجمار حتى أستوعب المقصود
ثالثا : "يغسل ذكره من البول و يستنجى من الغائط"
أو ليس غسل الذكر إستنجاء أيضا ؟ أم أنى لا أفهم
رابعا : ليس فى التطهر من الغائط و البول فيما يبدو لى فارق بين الرجل بين الرجل و المرأة
فالرجا عدم التفرقة حتى لا أضل منك !!!
خامسا : و هو ما سألت عنه أولا
هل من قائل بوجوب نطق الشهادين حال الإستنجاء ؟
برجاء الإفادة
و لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عمار الملا

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

